# New fruits, trees, plants?



## unique (Jun 13, 2012)

I'm hoping for some new flowers and fruits (don't know if it will happen but we'll see). I don't really care about new trees but it would be cool having some. For new fruit I would like to have lemons/limes, mangoes (dayum) or bananas. 

Any new types of flowers would be good like maybe lilies or morning glory flowers (the type of flowers that have many different types of colours): 






As for trees, one or two additions wouldn't hurt. 

Have any ideas for either 3? Drop them down below.


----------



## Gandalf (Jun 13, 2012)

Just from what we've seen from the trailers, I don't think there's going to be any new trees, unless they're on the island or something. I'm pretty psyched about the bushes with flowers on them as it is, but any new editions would be awesome. 

for some reason I just cant see bananas on the mainland.. but on the island it would be good


----------



## Keenan (Jun 13, 2012)

It would be awesome to get some diversity among trees, but as purplepikman said, there is little evidence that there will be new trees. I still really hope there are new trees.

Maybe a new flower could be a giant sunflower.


----------



## unique (Jun 13, 2012)

PurplePikmin said:


> Just from what we've seen from the trailers, I don't think there's going to be any new trees, unless they're on the island or something. I'm pretty psyched about the bushes with flowers on them as it is, but any new editions would be awesome.
> 
> for some reason I just cant see bananas on the mainland.. but on the island.... maybe



yes, i highly doubt new trees will happen as well. but maybe there might be special trees to celebrate an event like maybe a cherry blossom tree to coincide with spring. eg. before the start of spring Nintendo will give out saplings to grow your own cherry blossom tree. I don't see why banana trees can't grow inland, they can be like coconut trees and only grow when placed in a certain area.


----------



## Jake (Jun 13, 2012)

I'd like some new fruits/flowers - not really picky on anything,  anything new would be nice


----------



## unique (Jun 13, 2012)

Keenan said:


> It would be awesome to get some diversity among trees, but as purplepikman said, there is little evidence that there will be new trees. I still really hope there are new trees.
> 
> Maybe a new flower could be a giant sunflower.



I'm hoping they introduce a new tree. Maybe it won't be as abundant as the cedar or fruit trees. It also needs to serve a purpose as well so just thinking of a new tree won't work because it needs to do something. That's why I'm thinking of an event tree that you grow for an upcoming festival like maybe the cherry blossom tree. Sunflowers sounds good.. but they're too big.. don't think it will be a good idea



Bidoof said:


> I'd like some new fruits/flowers - not really picky on anything,  anything new would be nice



same here


----------



## Gandalf (Jun 13, 2012)

unique said:


> I'm hoping they introduce a new tree. Maybe it won't be as abundant as the cedar or fruit trees. It also needs to serve a purpose as well so just thinking of a new tree won't work because it needs to do something. That's why I'm thinking of an event tree that you grow for an upcoming festival like maybe the cherry blossom tree. Sunflowers sounds good.. but they're too big.. don't think it will be a good idea



they already have cherry blossoms though, all normal trees turn into them during the first 10 days of april. but its hard to think of other types of trees that would fit into animal crossing.. they could have something like marigolds for flowers though.. I don't know


----------



## joost (Jun 13, 2012)

Hmm I really would like to see another tropical tree like a banana tree or something. And maybe the bushes also can bear fruit like strawberry bushes . That would be awesome.


----------



## unique (Jun 13, 2012)

PurplePikmin said:


> they already have cherry blossoms though, all normal trees turn into them during the first 10 days of april



yes but they're basically the normal trees with pink leaves. I want an actual cherry blossom tree. get what i mean? 



joost said:


> Hmm I really would like to see another tropical tree like a banana tree or something. And maybe the bushes also can bear fruit like strawberry bushes . That would be awesome.



WOAH. never thought of that! That sounds good maybe other bush fruits like raspberries and blueberries. dayum


----------



## joost (Jun 13, 2012)

unique said:


> WOAH. never thought of that! That sounds good maybe other bush fruits like raspberries and blueberries. dayum



Yeah and you could bring them to Brewster and he could make smoothies for you xD


----------



## unique (Jun 13, 2012)

joost said:


> Yeah and you could bring them to Brewster and he could make smoothies for you xD



DAYUM. your ideas just keep getting better.


----------



## Jake (Jun 13, 2012)

unique said:


> yes but they're basically the normal trees with pink leaves. I want an actual cherry blossom tree. get what i mean?



i understand this fully


----------



## Riceicle (Jun 13, 2012)

I hope the island will have parts of it blocked by vines and jungle/tropical plants and you have to use the axe to cut them up to make a path through. It would give a real use to the axe rather then being there to just chop down trees.

Thinking about that , how would the island look in winter?


----------



## unique (Jun 13, 2012)

Riceicle said:


> I hope the island will have parts of it blocked by vines and jungle/tropical plants and you have to use the axe to cut them up to make a path through. It would give a real use to the axe rather then being there to just chop down trees.
> 
> Thinking about that , how would the island look in winter?



no. what why? the island is already inhabited, it's not deserted or anything so why would you have to cut down trees and vines to make a path? And anyway the real use of the axe is to not use it at all, it's why they made it break when you use it too much. And the island will look like the town in winter.... obviously?


----------



## Riceicle (Jun 13, 2012)

unique said:


> no. what why? the island is already inhabited, it's not deserted or anything so why would you have to cut down trees and vines to make a path? And anyway the real use of the axe is to not use it at all, it's why they made it break when you use it too much. And the island will look like the town in winter.... obviously?



What I meant is won't really work to see a tropical island covered in snow and stuff since it couldn't be really tropical in a Winter Ecosystem would it?



> the island is already inhabited, it's not deserted



Uninhabited=deserted in that context


----------



## RoosterInURbutt (Jun 13, 2012)

Riceicle said:


> Uninhabited=deserted in that context



More like desserted. I think we all would rather be desserted! =D


----------



## Keenan (Jun 13, 2012)

RoosterInURbutt said:


> More like desserted. I think we all would rather be desserted! =D








@Topic: I once again state that almost any new trees are good in my book. I do like the idea about bringing fruit to Brewster so he can make a smoothie. The jungle island idea isn't too bad, but what would be behind the overgrown vines and such?


----------



## Jake (Jun 13, 2012)

unique said:


> no. what why? the island is already inhabited, it's not deserted or anything so why would you have to cut down trees and vines to make a path? And anyway the real use of the axe is to not use it at all, it's why they made it break when you use it too much. And the island will look like the town in winter.... obviously?


yeah this



Keenan said:


> I once again state that almost any new trees are good in my book. I do like the idea about bringing fruit to Brewster so he can make a smoothie. The jungle island idea isn't too bad, but what would be behind the overgrown vines and such?



i dont like the smoothie idea, sell your fruit instead


----------



## unique (Jun 14, 2012)

Riceicle said:


> What I meant is won't really work to see a tropical island covered in snow and stuff since it couldn't be really tropical in a Winter Ecosystem would it?



ohs soz. i totally forgot that the island isn't affected by the seasonal changes.


----------



## Jake (Jun 14, 2012)

unique said:


> ohs soz. i totally forgot that the island isn't affected by the seasonal changes.



You actually can't say this, because it hasn't actually been confirmed if seasonal changed will effect it or not.


----------



## Riceicle (Jun 14, 2012)

Bidoof said:


> You actually can't say this, because it hasn't actually been confirmed if seasonal changed will effect it or not.



If they continue with the islands old theme it probably stay summer like it did in the old games


----------



## unique (Jun 14, 2012)

Riceicle said:


> If they continue with the islands old theme it probably stay summer like it did in the old games



wasn't that the point of an island at the first place? To go somewhere that stayed summer regardless of the season?


----------



## Volvagia (Jun 14, 2012)

I'd rather have the island stay summer year-long


----------



## Riceicle (Jun 14, 2012)

Well yeah ,pretty much.

Anyways to steer this back on topic, I just had an idea, What if there was season specific flowers that bloom for a season then die but in their place there is a bulb (that's buried) which could be dug up and sold/replanted or left and it would automatically grow next time the season starts.
Maybe even in the first (few) day(s) of the season you could see them grow again instead of them just popping up


----------



## unique (Jun 15, 2012)

Riceicle said:


> Well yeah ,pretty much.
> 
> Anyways to steer this back on topic, I just had an idea, What if there was season specific flowers that bloom for a season then die but in their place there is a bulb (that's buried) which could be dug up and sold/replanted or left and it would automatically grow next time the season starts.
> Maybe even in the first (few) day(s) of the season you could see them grow again instead of them just popping up



no.. that seems too annoying. there wouldn't really be a purpose to grow the flower if it would just die off in the next season, people wouldn't bother growing it then.. unless it served a specific purpose. Maybe a flower arranging (a japanese art called Ikebana) festival that would occur once every season so that you can actually use those flowers. Your idea has a point though, maybe you can only grow certain bulbs in certain seasons but once they bloom they won't die unless they are trampled/not watered like normal flowers.


----------



## The_ACguy (Jun 15, 2012)

Riceicle said:


> Well yeah ,pretty much.
> 
> Anyways to steer this back on topic, I just had an idea, What if there was season specific flowers that bloom for a season then die but in their place there is a bulb (that's buried) which could be dug up and sold/replanted or left and it would automatically grow next time the season starts.
> Maybe even in the first (few) day(s) of the season you could see them grow again instead of them just popping up



I actually like this idea and they don't just die off you still have the bulb to replant and it would be cool to watch the flowers grow instead of just having a full grown flower right away for example you could have a seedling pop up in the beginning.


----------



## unique (Jun 15, 2012)

The_ACguy said:


> I actually like this idea and they don't just die off you still have the bulb to replant and it would be cool to watch the flowers grow instead of just having a full grown flower right away for example you could have a seedling pop up in the beginning.



its annoying. Nobody is going to bother growing a flower that dies off in the next season even if it leaves behind a bulb which also grows in the next season (which means next year). Nobody will bother waiting till next year to grow a flower. there's just no point.


----------



## The_ACguy (Jun 15, 2012)

unique said:


> its annoying. Nobody is going to bother growing a flower that dies off in the next season even if it leaves behind a bulb which also grows in the next season (which means next year). Nobody will bother waiting till next year to grow a flower. there's just no point.



Valid point, but personally I'd like it because it'd give me something to do not trying to fight I understand your point though.


----------



## unique (Jun 15, 2012)

The_ACguy said:


> Valid point, but personally I'd like it because it'd give me something to do not trying to fight I understand your point though.



like i had said in my previous post:

_there wouldn't really be a purpose to grow the flower if it would just die off in the next season, people wouldn't bother growing it then.. unless it served a *specific purpose*. Maybe a flower arranging (a japanese art called Ikebana) festival that would occur once every season so that you can actually use those flowers. Your idea has a point though, maybe you can only grow certain bulbs in certain seasons but once they bloom they won't die unless they are trampled/not watered like normal flowers._


----------



## Keenan (Jun 15, 2012)

unique said:


> _there wouldn't really be a purpose to grow the flower if it would just die off in the next season, people wouldn't bother growing it then.. unless it served a *specific purpose*. Maybe a flower arranging (a japanese art called Ikebana) festival that would occur once every season so that you can actually use those flowers. Your idea has a point though, maybe you can only grow certain bulbs in certain seasons but once they bloom they won't die unless they are trampled/not watered like normal flowers._


I wouldn't mind this at all.


----------



## Jake (Jun 16, 2012)

Riceicle said:


> Well yeah ,pretty much.
> 
> Anyways to steer this back on topic, I just had an idea, What if there was season specific flowers that bloom for a season then die but in their place there is a bulb (that's buried) which could be dug up and sold/replanted or left and it would automatically grow next time the season starts.
> Maybe even in the first (few) day(s) of the season you could see them grow again instead of them just popping up


What unique said, if you want season specific flowers, get HM



unique said:


> no.. that seems too annoying. there wouldn't really be a purpose to grow the flower if it would just die off in the next season, people wouldn't bother growing it then.. unless it served a specific purpose. Maybe a flower arranging (a japanese art called Ikebana) festival that would occur once every season so that you can actually use those flowers. Your idea has a point though, maybe you can only grow certain bulbs in certain seasons but once they bloom they won't die unless they are trampled/not watered like normal flowers.


this is a valid point, if they're just going to die why would people grow them..



unique said:


> its annoying. Nobody is going to bother growing a flower that dies off in the next season even if it leaves behind a bulb which also grows in the next season (which means next year). Nobody will bother waiting till next year to grow a flower. there's just no point.


seconding



unique said:


> like i had said in my previous post:
> 
> _there wouldn't really be a purpose to grow the flower if it would just die off in the next season, people wouldn't bother growing it then.. unless it served a *specific purpose*. Maybe a flower arranging (a japanese art called Ikebana) festival that would occur once every season so that you can actually use those flowers. Your idea has a point though, maybe you can only grow certain bulbs in certain seasons but once they bloom they won't die unless they are trampled/not watered like normal flowers._


this, it's really pointless - they only grow for 6 months and then they die, i don't see how it could work either.


----------



## unique (Jun 16, 2012)

The_ACguy said:


> ..it would be cool to watch the flowers grow instead of just having a full grown flower right away for example you could have a seedling pop up in the beginning.



i don't mind this though. It's like growing a tree but flower version. just as long as you can't trample it like normal saplings or i would get mad.


----------



## Cherrypie (Jun 16, 2012)

I like the idea how when you plant a seed and it takes at least a day to grow. I would LOVE it if we could have vegetables to grow and more plants to sell or eat. Here are the plants/vegetation/trees I would love to be on the game: lilies, sun flowers, daisies, frangipanis, carrots, a big willow tree that takes ages to grow, acorn tree, grape vines, flower trees, mango trees, cocoa trees, marigolds, cherry blossom tree, strawberry bush, blackberry/blueberry/raspberry bush, apricot tree, banana tree, pineapple plant, pumpkin, sweet peas, corn, tomatoes, potatoes etc.

Maybe you get the plants/fruit/trees/vegetables/flowers from the (rumoured) flower shop, from the island or from neighbours like from past games. it would be so GREAT to have more vegetation and (I know there won't be the things above) even though we have not seen any new plants/trees in the videos we have seen, but those videos were taken ages ago when the game just started to be made. They could have added many differences to the town that we do not know of.

Lots of love,
Cherrypie


----------



## unique (Jun 16, 2012)

Cherrypie said:


> I like the idea how when you plant a seed and it takes at least a day to grow. I would LOVE it if we could have vegetables to grow and more plants to sell or eat. Here are the plants/vegetation/trees I would love to be on the game: lilies, sun flowers, daisies, frangipanis, carrots, a big willow tree that takes ages to grow, acorn tree, grape vines, flower trees, mango trees, cocoa trees, marigolds, cherry blossom tree, strawberry bush, blackberry/blueberry/raspberry bush, apricot tree, banana tree, pineapple plant, pumpkin, sweet peas, corn, tomatoes, potatoes etc.
> 
> Maybe you get the plants/fruit/trees/vegetables/flowers from the (rumoured) flower shop, from the island or from neighbours like from past games. it would be so GREAT to have more vegetation and (I know there won't be the things above) even though we have not seen any new plants/trees in the videos we have seen, but those videos were taken ages ago when the game just started to be made. They could have added many differences to the town that we do not know of.
> 
> ...




good ideas for new fruit and plants. but i doubt vegetables would make its way to the game.


----------



## Jake (Jun 16, 2012)

I really hope vegetables dont make it


----------



## The_ACguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Bidoof said:


> I really hope vegetables dont make it



Why? I mean if you didn't want them just don't buy them, but if you do it could lead to more outside customization maybe you could have a garden and I don't know a new tool like a hoe.(I know this probably won't happen but in my opinion it sounds cool)


----------



## unique (Jun 16, 2012)

The_ACguy said:


> Why? I mean if you didn't want them just don't buy them, but if you do it could lead to more outside customization maybe you could have a garden and I don't know a new tool like a hoe.(I know this probably won't happen but in my opinion it sounds cool)



But what's the use of vegetables? can you please explain? Like.. are we going to be cooking in the game? Fruits and flowers actually have a purpose in the game but I don't see what vegetables are supposed to do. Like are you meant to sell them and make some money because there's already tonnes of ways to do that already.  sorry but vegetables just isnt going to happen. and anyway theres already too much content stuffed in the 3ds version... we don't need vegetables..


----------



## Jake (Jun 16, 2012)

The_ACguy said:


> Why? I mean if you didn't want them just don't buy them, but if you do it could lead to more outside customization maybe you could have a garden and I don't know a new tool like a hoe.(I know this probably won't happen but in my opinion it sounds cool)



what unique said. 
If there's no real purpose why do we need them
Unless were going to cook them, but then it'll be like Harvest Moon and who'd want to cook them anyway..


----------



## Keenan (Jun 16, 2012)

I'd like to see flower boxes outside of your windows and the possibility to designate a specific area to a garden by lining it with stone or raising the ground. A random group of flowers doesn't look very good, but by having the border it looks like it's supposed to be there and will be a lot nicer.


----------



## Jake (Jun 16, 2012)

Keenan said:


> I'd like to see flower boxes outside of your windows and the possibility to designate a specific area to a garden by lining it with stone or raising the ground. A random group of flowers doesn't look very good, but by having the border it looks like it's supposed to be there and will be a lot nicer.


I actually like this, something small but it's rather nice


----------



## unique (Jun 16, 2012)

Keenan said:


> I'd like to see flower boxes outside of your windows and the possibility to designate a specific area to a garden by lining it with stone or raising the ground. A random group of flowers doesn't look very good, but by having the border it looks like it's supposed to be there and will be a lot nicer.



love this idea. Placing flower boxes would be awesome (like the ones in the recent pokemon games). Maybe one box can hold 3 flowers, so you can line them up and place it all in there. Would be a great outdoor piece. And somebody before suggested the use of fences and that would be perfect to border a group of flowers that you're hybridizing.


----------



## Jake (Jun 16, 2012)

Since we're on the topic of flowers I'd just like to bring up something I said a while ago about being able to hold flowers. thoughts?


----------



## unique (Jun 16, 2012)

like what you did with dandelions? yeah i wouldn't mind. Maybe you can also pull the petals off too (pointless but also useful for the "does she" or "does she not" thing)


----------



## Keenan (Jun 16, 2012)

I'd also like to have a patio in your backyard with a pergola and a vine growing up it. In general, you've never had a "yard" in Animal Crossing, I'd like to have more of a yard so you can have gardens and patios and such without it looking random or getting in the way of other things.


----------



## unique (Jun 16, 2012)

Keenan said:


> I'd also like to have a patio in your backyard with a pergola and a vine growing up it. In general, you've never had a "yard" in Animal Crossing, I'd like to have more of a yard so you can have gardens and patios and such without it looking random or getting in the way of other things.



this idea is good.. but i doubt its going to happen. Maybe later on in the future series you would get gardens cus if everybody had their own garden then the town is going to be a lot bigger. Which makes me think that this would be much better being in the Wii U version (if there's gonna be one)


----------



## Jake (Jun 16, 2012)

Keenan said:


> I'd also like to have a patio in your backyard with a pergola and a vine growing up it. In general, you've never had a "yard" in Animal Crossing, I'd like to have more of a yard so you can have gardens and patios and such without it looking random or getting in the way of other things.


yes please


----------



## The_ACguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Bidoof said:


> yes please



I totally agree.


----------



## Berry (Jun 16, 2012)

Maybe Brewster isn't selling Smoothies but Bubble Teas?  kidding 
I love the idea of the bushes being strawberry bushes! Or Blueberries etc. That would be really nice. Since the map in this version of the game is going to be a lot bigger, vegetables would be really nice in my opinion. Variety is the key of Animal Crossing  , and an own garden would be soooo great!! I really hope some new information are coming soon.... E3 kind of missed that :/


----------



## Hamusuta (Jun 16, 2012)

I would love to see some new fruits


----------



## Cherrypie (Jun 16, 2012)

Hamusuta said:


> I would love to see some new fruits



I would too! Just one new fruit tree and I would be over the moon! The same if there are going to be more flowers.

I'd really like a 'backyard' or a 'front yard' (ever one - just a tiny space on the ground) outlined with a fence (like what someone else had said) so you can have a garden. I wonder if as Mayor, we can build fences, paths and more? I hope so.

Lots of love,
Cherrypie


----------



## n00srac (Jun 16, 2012)

Keenan said:


> I'd also like to have a patio in your backyard with a pergola and a vine growing up it. In general, you've never had a "yard" in Animal Crossing, I'd like to have more of a yard so you can have gardens and patios and such without it looking random or getting in the way of other things.



Maybe the backyard could be part of an expansion to your house. Every time you pay off your house debt,the garden area expands/gets better/ more options. That way, it wont take up a bunch of room outside or be blocked by your house. It'd be like a room in your house, just walk through a door into your garden area. You'd be able to plant trees, flowers, have garden decor (fountains, bird feeders, etc.). It'd be similar to a room by having a grass floor(possibly being able to change with seasons/personal choice of outdoor ground) and being line with a fence against a blue sky (changing with day and night).

You could even have a porch area that you can customize with furniture.

Personally, i'd welcome any and all new house expansions and additions!


----------



## Cherrypie (Jun 16, 2012)

n00srac said:


> Maybe the backyard could be part of an expansion to your house. Every time you pay off your house debt,the garden area expands/gets better/ more options. That way, it wont take up a bunch of room outside or be blocked by your house. It'd be like a room in your house, just walk through a door into your garden area. You'd be able to plant trees, flowers, have garden decor (fountains, bird feeders, etc.). It'd be similar to a room by having a grass floor(possibly being able to change with seasons/personal choice of outdoor ground) and being line with a fence against a blue sky (changing with day and night).
> 
> You could even have a porch area that you can customize with furniture.



LOVE THIS IDEA SO MUCH! Good job!!!


----------



## n00srac (Jun 16, 2012)

Cherrypie said:


> LOVE THIS IDEA SO MUCH! Good job!!!



Thankyou! I love this idea too, but its probably not going to be in the game )=


----------



## Cherrypie (Jun 16, 2012)

n00srac said:


> Thankyou! I love this idea too, but its probably not going to be in the game )=



I forgot to tell you: WELCOME TO THE BELL TREE FORUMS! 

Lots of love,
Cherrypie


----------



## n00srac (Jun 16, 2012)

Thankyou! ^ ^


----------



## Keenan (Jun 16, 2012)

n00srac said:


> Maybe the backyard could be part of an expansion to your house. Every time you pay off your house debt,the garden area expands/gets better/ more options. That way, it wont take up a bunch of room outside or be blocked by your house. It'd be like a room in your house, just walk through a door into your garden area. You'd be able to plant trees, flowers, have garden decor (fountains, bird feeders, etc.). It'd be similar to a room by having a grass floor(possibly being able to change with seasons/personal choice of outdoor ground) and being line with a fence against a blue sky (changing with day and night).
> 
> You could even have a porch area that you can customize with furniture.
> 
> Personally, i'd welcome any and all new house expansions and additions!


I like it. I like how you can get to it through your house, but I'd also like to be able to get to it from outside.


----------



## n00srac (Jun 16, 2012)

Keenan said:


> I like it. I like how you can get to it through your house, but I'd also like to be able to get to it from outside.



We could put in a fence at the back.


----------



## Keenan (Jun 16, 2012)

n00srac said:


> We could put in a fence at the back.


I'm not sure... I want the backyard to feel like a separate, special place, but a fence might make it feel small and cramped.


----------



## n00srac (Jun 16, 2012)

whoops i said fence, but i meant a gate. I would prefer a fence because it needs seperation, but it would only be part of the backdrop, and not actually take up any space.


----------



## unique (Jun 16, 2012)

n00srac said:


> It'd be like a room in your house, just walk through a door into your garden area. You'd be able to plant trees, flowers, have garden decor (fountains, bird feeders, etc.). It'd be similar to a room by having a grass floor(possibly being able to change with seasons/personal choice of outdoor ground) and being line with a fence against a blue sky (changing with day and night).



Not that I don't like the idea of a backyard but an indoor garden doesn't seem right. Like realistically how are they going to receive sunlight under a roof and how are you even meant to grow a tree indoors? However i do like your idea of the garden being part of the expansion. I'm thinking the backyard/garden will be outdoors that can entered from indoors (through a door inside that leads outside) or can be entered from outside (maybe the fence surrounding the garden would have a small gate). And through the expansions that the house undergoes the garden also gets bigger. 

In conclusion, i doubt this will happen.


----------



## Jake (Jun 16, 2012)

Cherrypie said:


> I would too! Just one new fruit tree and I would be over the moon! The same if there are going to be more flowers.
> 
> I'd really like a 'backyard' or a 'front yard' (ever one - just a tiny space on the ground) outlined with a fence (like what someone else had said) so you can have a garden. I wonder if as Mayor, we can build fences, paths and more? I hope so.
> 
> ...


yeah i want new fruit trees no
no, no front yard or back yard, you can see in the trailers this isn't there, just turn your back rooms into one



n00srac said:


> Maybe the backyard could be part of an expansion to your house. Every time you pay off your house debt,the garden area expands/gets better/ more options. That way, it wont take up a bunch of room outside or be blocked by your house. It'd be like a room in your house, just walk through a door into your garden area. You'd be able to plant trees, flowers, have garden decor (fountains, bird feeders, etc.). It'd be similar to a room by having a grass floor(possibly being able to change with seasons/personal choice of outdoor ground) and being line with a fence against a blue sky (changing with day and night).
> 
> You could even have a porch area that you can customize with furniture.
> 
> Personally, i'd welcome any and all new house expansions and additions!


seems kinda pointless


----------



## Keenan (Jun 16, 2012)

Bidoof said:


> yeah i want new fruit trees no
> no, no front yard or back yard, you can see in the trailers this isn't there, just turn your back rooms into one


How can you turn a room into a backyard? You can, but it's not outside, and therefore lame. It would be cool to have a yard, even though it won't happen.


----------



## X66x66 (Jun 16, 2012)

I don't want a yard to be part of the house, but I do plan on making some sort of yard out of the outdoor furniture and bushes.

And i agree, new fruit would be cool


----------



## Keenan (Jun 16, 2012)

X66x66 said:


> I don't want a yard to be part of the house, but I do plan on making some sort of yard out of the outdoor furniture and bushes.
> 
> And i agree, new fruit would be cool


Is there going to be outdoor furniture for sure, or is that a rumor?


----------



## X66x66 (Jun 16, 2012)

Keenan said:


> Is there going to be outdoor furniture for sure, or is that a rumor?




They're in the trailers and I think they said so in the developer roundtable. We know that we get benches and street lamps, but there are probably more.


----------



## Keenan (Jun 16, 2012)

X66x66 said:


> They're in the trailers and I think they said so in the developer roundtable. We know that we get benches and street lamps, but there are probably more.


I knew about the lamps and benches, I guess I blanked out for a minute. There is also going to be a bee house, I know that. I want there to be more, but I don't know what else there could be.


----------



## Jake (Jun 16, 2012)

Keenan said:


> How can you turn a room into a backyard? You can, but it's not outside, and therefore lame. It would be cool to have a yard, even though it won't happen.



with the backyard furniture and wallpaper and flooring


----------



## Keenan (Jun 16, 2012)

Bidoof said:


> with the backyard furniture and wallpaper and flooring


Yeah, but that's not what I would want from a backyard. I'd love to have a room with all of the building models so I can make a model of my town, though. That would be really cool.


----------



## n00srac (Jun 16, 2012)

unique said:


> Not that I don't like the idea of a backyard but an indoor garden doesn't seem right. Like realistically how are they going to receive sunlight under a roof and how are you even meant to grow a tree indoors? However i do like your idea of the garden being part of the expansion. I'm thinking the backyard/garden will be outdoors that can entered from indoors (through a door inside that leads outside) or can be entered from outside (maybe the fence surrounding the garden would have a small gate). And through the expansions that the house undergoes the garden also gets bigger.
> 
> In conclusion, i doubt this will happen.



I guess i wasnt clear enough, but its not supposed to have a roof or walls, only that the grass/underbrush would be customizable and the "walls"(for lack of a better term) will actually be open skies. It will just be an open space that is easier to manage as a garden/yard space that provides more options and customizations.


----------



## n00srac (Jun 16, 2012)

Bidoof said:


> yeah i want new fruit trees no
> no, no front yard or back yard, you can see in the trailers this isn't there, just turn your back rooms into one
> 
> 
> seems kinda pointless



Does everything have to have a point? It would merely be an extra space and new space for you to customize to your liking and for enjoyment.


----------



## Keenan (Jun 16, 2012)

n00srac said:


> Does everything have to have a point? It would merely be an extra space and new space for you to customize to your liking and for enjoyment.


I couldn't agree more.


----------



## unique (Jun 16, 2012)

err no.. srsly.. why does everybody want a garden INDOORS? Like... its just really stupid. You have a whole world outside of your house and you choose to grow your own garden indoors? And it's not even realistic.. how are flowers meant to get sunlight and how are trees even supposed to grow indoors? Sorry but just no


----------



## n00srac (Jun 16, 2012)

unique said:


> err no.. srsly.. why does everybody want a garden INDOORS? Like... its just really stupid. You have a whole world outside of your house and you choose to grow your own garden indoors? And it's not even realistic.. how are flowers meant to get sunlight and how are trees even supposed to grow indoors? Sorry but just no



I just explained in my previous about how it is not actually in a building, it is merely next to your house, and you can enter it from your house.


----------



## Jake (Jun 16, 2012)

unique said:


> err no.. srsly.. why does everybody want a garden INDOORS? Like... its just really stupid. You have a whole world outside of your house and you choose to grow your own garden indoors? And it's not even realistic.. how are flowers meant to get sunlight and how are trees even supposed to grow indoors? Sorry but just no



I'd prefer it indoors

all other AC games have had plants indoors and they've never died,
and they get sunlight through the window... They do show light shining through the window for a reason


----------



## n00srac (Jun 16, 2012)

Bidoof said:


> I'd prefer it indoors
> 
> all other AC games have had plants indoors and they've never died,
> and they get sunlight through the window... They do show light shining through the window for a reason



Just to branch off of this idea,it could always be a greenhouse type area, which would allow in indoor gardening area.


----------



## unique (Jun 16, 2012)

Bidoof said:


> I'd prefer it indoors
> 
> all other AC games have had plants indoors and they've never died,
> and they get sunlight through the window... They do show light shining through the window for a reason



i dont mind flowers but trees no. You can't grow trees indoors.. doesn't make sense unless unless you care to explain how. And what's the point of using a wallpaper and flooring to imitate the sky and the grass? Would be fake and stupid seeing as its already right outside your door.


----------



## unique (Jun 16, 2012)

n00srac said:


> Just to branch off of this idea,it could always be a greenhouse type area, which would allow in indoor gardening area.



okay i wouldn't mind seeing this.


----------



## n00srac (Jun 16, 2012)

unique said:


> i dont mind flowers but trees no. You can't grow trees indoors.. doesn't make sense unless unless you care to explain how. And what's the point of using a wallpaper and flooring to imitate the sky and the grass? Would be fake and stupid seeing as its already right outside your door.



Im trying to explain this as best as i can, were not imitating it, its actually going to be the regular sky and actual ground. Im only comparing them to the ground and walls because thats what it would act like, you can walk on the grass and where the fence/sky part is, you can go through.


----------



## Jake (Jun 16, 2012)

unique said:


> i dont mind flowers but trees no. You can't grow trees indoors.. doesn't make sense unless unless you care to explain how. And what's the point of using a wallpaper and flooring to imitate the sky and the grass? Would be fake and stupid seeing as its already right outside your door.



Why would you want trees in your garden anyway.
I wouldn't it's be happy with flowers and bushes


----------



## n00srac (Jun 16, 2012)

If they give the options for all of them, then everyone gets what they want in their garden :3


----------



## unique (Jun 16, 2012)

n00srac said:


> Im trying to explain this as best as i can, were not imitating it, its actually going to be the regular sky and actual ground. Im only comparing them to the ground and walls because thats what it would act like, you can walk on the grass and where the fence/sky part is, you can go through.



Okay if you can imitate the sky/grass to that extent then why wouldn't you just have the real thing and just get a REAL backyard/garden OUTSIDE? Maybe i'm missing the point but i just can't see it at the moment. however the greenhouse idea sounds good. 



Bidoof said:


> Why would you want trees in your garden anyway.
> I wouldn't it's be happy with flowers and bushes



well that's what people are saying they want in their garden.


----------



## n00srac (Jun 16, 2012)

unique said:


> Okay if you can imitate the sky/grass to that extent then why wouldn't you just have the real thing and just get a REAL backyard/garden OUTSIDE? Maybe i'm missing the point but i just can't see it at the moment. however the greenhouse idea sounds good.
> 
> 
> It will be outside, you can access it from a door in your house and a gate out back. It will appear smaller outside like the house(which is much bigger inside that in appears) to saves space. It would also be nice to have it this way so the backyard/garden wouldnt be partially blocked from view by the house.


----------



## unique (Jun 16, 2012)

oh.. if that was what you trying to say earlier then i apologize. Well then if its outside then thats perfect.


----------



## n00srac (Jun 16, 2012)

Sorry, it was hard for me to explain :3


----------



## n00srac (Jun 16, 2012)

i'm thinking that the garden could be about as big as the main room once you pay off your second house fee(8x8 i think?), and take up as much space as your house does outside of your home.

IT would be a perfect place to show off new trees/flowers/bushes


----------



## unique (Jun 16, 2012)

n00srac said:


> i'm thinking that the garden could be about as big as the main room once you pay off your second house fee(8x8 i think?), and take up as much space as your house does outside of your home.
> 
> IT would be a perfect place to show off new trees/flowers/bushes



if the garden is that big then i wouldn't mind (means i can grow more flowers/trees).  I wouldn't mind only myself owning a garden (special privilege of a mayor ) but if everybody else in the town had a garden to themselves that would be a bad idea. Also a waste of space imo...


----------



## n00srac (Jun 17, 2012)

unique said:


> if the garden is that big then i wouldn't mind (means i can grow more flowers/trees).  I wouldn't mind only myself owning a garden (special privilege of a mayor ) but if everybody else in the town had a garden to themselves that would be a bad idea. Also a waste of space imo...



Definitely, especially since it probably comes after you get your main room that big, which the villagers never get to. So, no garden for them!


----------



## unique (Jun 17, 2012)

n00srac said:


> Definitely, especially since it probably comes after you get your main room that big, which the villagers never get to. So, no garden for them!



actually now that i think about it i wouldn't mind if villagers have their own garden. It would be interesting seeing what kind of style they create with their garden much like how they furnish their house from a specific furniture series.


----------



## XenoVII (Jun 17, 2012)

What about a public garden like the GameCube version 's garbage area, but of course now it would be a bit larger and a garden. Also, I want a pool for some reason.


----------



## unique (Jun 17, 2012)

XenoVII said:


> What about a public garden like the GameCube version 's garbage area, but of course now it would be a bit larger and a garden. Also, I want a pool for some reason.



i dont mind a public garden i guess. Maybe you can make your own ponds as well. that wouuld be pretty cool. As for swimming pools i dont really care or mind... but i rather swim in the ocean.


----------



## Keenan (Jun 17, 2012)

unique said:


> i dont mind a public garden i guess. Maybe you can make your own ponds as well. that wouuld be pretty cool. As for swimming pools i dont really care or mind... but i rather swim in the ocean.


I agree, a pool would be pointless if you can just swim in the ocean. The public garden might be cool, but it sounds too confined, as if it's the only place you can have a garden.


----------



## Jake (Jun 18, 2012)

XenoVII said:


> What about a public garden like the GameCube version 's garbage area, but of course now it would be a bit larger and a garden. Also, I want a pool for some reason.


never played the GC version but i have searched the garbage dump online and i liked the idea.
wouldn't mind a public garden


----------



## Superpenguin (Jun 20, 2012)

I would not want a garden or pool, I guess a public garden would be ok though .


----------



## The_ACguy (Jun 20, 2012)

I don't know if this would be a tree or bush, but I want grapes!


----------



## Superpenguin (Jun 20, 2012)

I really don't want more fruit if there is more it mine as well be on bushes


----------



## Jake (Jun 21, 2012)

Superpenguin said:


> I really don't want more fruit if there is more it mine as well be on bushes



i assume you mean the fruit should grow on bushes.

There's flowers on the bushes and hopef the flowers have a use


----------



## Superpenguin (Jun 21, 2012)

Bidoof said:


> i assume you mean the fruit should grow on bushes.
> 
> There's flowers on the bushes and hopef the flowers have a use


Well I don't want it all to grow on trees I want all the fruit to return though. So far no sign of pears which has been my native fruit in every town.


----------



## Gandalf (Jun 21, 2012)

They would never get rid of pears. That's just silly.


----------



## TheACJason (Jun 21, 2012)

PurplePikmin said:


> They would never get rid of pears. That's just silly.


I don't think they'll actually get rid of the original fruits because they've been there throughout all of the games, I think.


----------



## JKDOS (Jun 21, 2012)

Ha anyone suggested Banannas yet? Or how about avacatos


----------



## Superpenguin (Jun 21, 2012)

I just found a pear in one of the videos on an autumn tree woo pears are still here.


----------



## JKDOS (Jun 21, 2012)

I don't think they wold remove any fruit. Just add some.


----------



## Superpenguin (Jun 21, 2012)

traceguy said:


> I don't think they wold remove any fruit. Just add some.



I know they wouldn't remove it but they removed so much from gc to WW.


----------



## JKDOS (Jun 21, 2012)

Superpenguin said:


> I know they wouldn't remove it but they removed so much from gc to WW.



Yeah that's true. I miss the game cube version. I ought to buy a GC to play again  but I would need to buy more converters to connect GC to my PC Monitor like I did for xbox360.


----------



## Superpenguin (Jun 21, 2012)

Yeah I really liked all the models of places and things in town you could get in that version.


----------



## Berry (Jun 21, 2012)

I didn't have the GC-Version but weren't there also some kind of berries on these bushes? These were some red or blue points all over the bushes, I saw an image of that a long time ago... And bananas would be nice, any new fruit to see would be great! :3


----------



## Superpenguin (Jun 21, 2012)

If your talking about 3ds, those are flowers.


----------



## Berry (Jun 21, 2012)

No, in the GC-Version, but now that I think about it... I guess these were just decorations....


----------



## Keenan (Jun 21, 2012)

The_ACguy said:


> I don't know if this would be a tree or bush, but I want grapes!


It's a vine.

I'd like to see different species of regular trees so that they're not just "trees" anymore. You would have an oak, or maple, etc.


----------



## Superpenguin (Jun 21, 2012)

Keenan said:


> It's a vine.
> 
> I'd like to see different species of regular trees so that they're not just "trees" anymore. You would have an oak, or maple, etc.


Sorry but this sounds like a bad idea making your town look to cluttered. I know you might say that I don't have I plant them, but I would have to cut down the current ones and that would take months with the regular axe especially since there is a slim chance you can get it with the first shop.
So bad idea in my eyes, golden trees returning is fine though, but since the trees change with seasons and holidays and events more variety in types of trees is definitely not necessary.


----------



## Keenan (Jun 21, 2012)

Superpenguin said:


> Sorry but this sounds like a bad idea making your town look to cluttered. I know you might say that I don't have I plant them, but I would have to cut down the current ones and that would take months with the regular axe especially since there is a slim chance you can get it with the first shop.
> So bad idea in my eyes, golden trees returning is fine though, but since the trees change with seasons and holidays and events more variety in types of trees is definitely not necessary.


It wouldn't look cluttered, (If you can arrange them nicely) it would look more natural. Plus, I'm an expert with all things trees, native plants, etc. so this would be interesting to me, and maybe not other people. I love landscaping my town, so this would make it so much more fun.

Also, taking months to cut down a few trees is a bit of an exaggeration. Even with a regular axe, cutting down enough trees to make a bit of room for new one can't take too long. Another alternative is to wait until you have several axes, or a gold/silver one, then cut down the trees.


----------



## Superpenguin (Jun 21, 2012)

Keenan said:


> It wouldn't look cluttered, (If you can landscape your town nicely) it would look more natural. Plus, I'm an expert with all things trees, native plants, etc. so this would be interesting to me, and maybe not other people.
> 
> Also, taking months to cut down a few trees is a huge exaggeration. Even with a regular axe, cutting down enough trees to make a bit of room for new one can't take too long. Another alternative is to wait until you have several axes, or a gold/silver one, then cut down the trees.


The first shop only sells two tools though and it's hardly ever the axe.


----------



## The_ACguy (Jun 22, 2012)

Superpenguin said:


> The first shop only sells two tools though and it's hardly ever the axe.



In mine the second day I had an axe just be patient and check the store every day.


----------



## Jake (Jun 22, 2012)

PurplePikmin said:


> They would never get rid of pears. That's just silly.


pears were confirmed a while back



Superpenguin said:


> I know they wouldn't remove it but they removed so much from gc to WW.


because tmk WW had a smaller data size than the GC


----------



## Superpenguin (Jun 22, 2012)

The_ACguy said:


> In mine the second day I had an axe just be patient and check the store every day.


Well bottom line is no new trees will be added


----------



## unique (Jun 22, 2012)

did anybody notice the trees have been redesigned? and no bushes seen throughout the whole video.. could have been removed from the game.


----------



## Superpenguin (Jun 22, 2012)

Yes I like the new tree design in the newest video the best, also yeah no bushes and the alpaca didnt run the store.


----------



## Jake (Jun 22, 2012)

unique said:


> did anybody notice the trees have been redesigned? and no bushes seen throughout the whole video.. could have been removed from the game.



yeah the tree's look nice;
bushes should still be there


----------



## unique (Jun 23, 2012)

Superpenguin said:


> Yes I like the new tree design in the newest video the best, also yeah no bushes and the alpaca didnt run the store.



the alpaca is running the furniture store. they prolly didn't show her cus she was already seen in the last nintendo direct.


----------



## JabuJabule (Jun 23, 2012)

I really doubt there's going to be new fruits. That "orchard" thing from the new trailer? I bet it's a town decoration. Just saying. :/
Love the bushes, though. Very reminiscent of AC Gamecube.


----------



## JabuJabule (Jun 23, 2012)

unique said:


> the alpaca is running the furniture store. they prolly didn't show her cus she was already seen in the last nintendo direct.



I don't think that's a furniture store at all. I think it's the new Auction House. After all, (Timmy) Nook sells items in the shop.


----------



## Jake (Jun 23, 2012)

unique said:


> the alpaca is running the furniture store. they prolly didn't show her cus she was already seen in the last nintendo direct.


this is true



JabuJabule said:


> I don't think that's a furniture store at all. I think it's the new Auction House. After all, (Timmy) Nook sells items in the shop.


It sells some type or furniture. 
I dont think it is the auction house


----------



## JabuJabule (Jun 23, 2012)

Where did it ever say she is indeed selling the furniture?


----------



## BlueBear (Jun 23, 2012)

JabuJabule said:


> Where did it ever say she is indeed selling the furniture?



It never.
But it does look like some sort of store, and who says there can't be more than one store. There has never been just ONE store anyway.
WW:
Tom Nook, Crazy Redd sold furniture
Able Sisters sold Clothes

CF:
Gracie Grace, Tom Nook, Crazy Redd sold furniture 
Able Sisters and Gracie Grae sold clothes. 

AC3DS:
From what we know there's goin to be anothe Tom Nooks shop but you're served by either Timmy or Tommy. Gracie Grace will probably be back (not sure if it's confirmed or not) and possibly the Alpaca/Llama and Crazy Redd.
Able Sisters and Kicks?

and I heard somewhere a while ago (I'm not going around digging for sources, although it might of been mentioned on the round table discussion) that the city/mall is being expanded, so why not make more shops


----------



## Superpenguin (Jun 23, 2012)

Yeah I guess there could be more shops, but I think they might have decided to either switch her to a new kind of store or just decided to take her out all together or make llamas/alpacas into residents. I Would only go off of what this video shows from now on and maybe bits of other videos.


----------



## Jake (Jun 23, 2012)

JabuJabule said:


> Where did it ever say she is indeed selling the furniture?


never but just looking at it brings up you can



BlueBear said:


> It never.
> But it does look like some sort of store, and who says there can't be more than one store. There has never been just ONE store anyway.
> WW:
> Tom Nook, Crazy Redd sold furniture
> ...


this is important



Superpenguin said:


> Yeah I guess there could be more shops, but I think they might have decided to either switch her to a new kind of store or just decided to take her out all together or make llamas/alpacas into residents. I Would only go off of what this video shows from now on and maybe bits of other videos.


It's a mall, lots of shops


----------



## Superpenguin (Jun 23, 2012)

Yeah but lots I the same type of shop is crazy, the theatre is probably back to since lots of malls in real life have movie theatres as well hair salons, I bet Katrina went back to a random villager though, I never visited her in city folk.


----------



## Jake (Jun 23, 2012)

Superpenguin said:


> Yeah but lots I the same type of shop is crazy, the theatre is probably back to since lots of malls in real life have movie theatres as well hair salons, I bet Katrina went back to a random villager though, I never visited her in city folk.



true, but i think its fine now


----------



## Superpenguin (Jun 23, 2012)

Maybe the alpaca does run the auction house, or she just comes during a nook upgrade, she could also  be night clerk so it stays open 24 hours but I highly doubt that.


----------



## Jake (Jun 23, 2012)

She sells certain furniture


----------



## Superpenguin (Jun 23, 2012)

Well it doesn't seem like very rare furniture.


----------



## Jake (Jun 23, 2012)

it doesnt need to be "rare" you can see by looking it it has its own style


----------



## Superpenguin (Jun 23, 2012)

You can a ranch bed though so she has some themes


----------



## Jake (Jun 23, 2012)

really? I never saw the ranch bed. 

I've gotta do lots of checking back on these previews haha


----------



## Superpenguin (Jun 23, 2012)

Bidoof said:


> really? I never saw the ranch bed.
> 
> I've gotta do lots of checking back on these previews haha



I am pretty sure it was the ranch bed at least, I wil lgo check back as well to be sure.


----------



## Jake (Jun 23, 2012)

okay let me know if it is


----------



## Superpenguin (Jun 23, 2012)

Bidoof said:


> okay let me know if it is



Hmm, for the most part it looks like it, but it looks like it was changed from previous games, but it's still got the same layout and color for the most part.

Wait a minute, could this alpaca lady own the customizable furniture shop? I mean the lamp and dresser look like things from previous games just with different designs, I don't know how Nintendo plans on the customizeable furniture, but these could be her choices for the day of what to get customized or she also just sells furniture and customizes it as well.


----------



## ACking (Jun 23, 2012)

Since all the changes for the new preview. Im only going to base my theories on that. But, that's my opinion.


----------



## Superpenguin (Jun 23, 2012)

ACking said:


> Since all the changes for the new preview. Im only going to base my theories on that. But, that's my opinion.



That's what I have been going off of as well, though I still refer back to the round table and those four pictures they showed in April, as those for the most part could still be in the game and not changed.


----------



## unique (Jun 24, 2012)

did anybody see the broomstick in nook's shop? imagine having to use it to sweep all the fallen leaves in autumn.. ==


----------



## Jake (Jun 24, 2012)

i'm pretty sure that was just for decoration


----------



## unique (Jun 24, 2012)

well i wouldn't be suprised if its a new tool.


----------



## unique (Jun 24, 2012)

could this be an easter egg from nintendo that there might be new fruits in the game?


----------



## Jake (Jun 24, 2012)

Who knows, would be nice to be a new fruit.
we're gonna have to wait


----------



## BlueBear (Jun 24, 2012)

I think it's just showing that you can customise your flag again. If you look at the start it's the tree flag, so it's been changed by the player(?)


----------



## Superpenguin (Jun 24, 2012)

It could be an Easter Egg, but I doubt they would add new fruit, maybe it's just a new town decoration.


----------



## unique (Jun 24, 2012)

maybe this could be a grape vine? those purple things do look it but they seem more like flowers..


----------



## JabuJabule (Jun 24, 2012)

Pretty sure they're flowers. And like I said before, it looks like a decoration.


----------



## ACking (Jun 24, 2012)

I agree with the thought that maybe the pink alpaca/llama is owner of the shop of where you edit furniture. Because I think in one of the trailers or the round table they said take your furniture to the shop an get it customized. Sorry to have gotten off topic.


----------



## Superpenguin (Jun 24, 2012)

ACking said:


> I agree with the thought that maybe the pink alpaca/llama is owner of the shop of where you edit furniture. Because I think in one of the trailers or the round table they said take your furniture to the shop an get it customized. Sorry to have gotten off topic.



oh no, we were actually talking about this before, I am glad you brought it back up, because the furniture is on blue plates, I don't think it would be for sale on those blue plates, that just doesn't seem ordinary.


----------



## Static (Jun 24, 2012)

I think they should add plants (besides flowers) that you can plant on the ground, instead of just turnips. (They might not put this in the game but idc, this is just an idea) They can add cotton and you can plant it, and by the time it's ready, you can pick them and donate them to the Able Sisters, or sell them.


----------



## Jake (Jun 25, 2012)

BlueBear said:


> I think it's just showing that you can customise your flag again. If you look at the start it's the tree flag, so it's been changed by the player(?)


i do think it's just to show flag customization



Superpenguin said:


> It could be an Easter Egg, but I doubt they would add new fruit, maybe it's just a new town decoration.


i think they would add a new fruit, but not strawberries



unique said:


> maybe this could be a grape vine? those purple things do look it but they seem more like flowers..


idk they look like grapes, they look like flowers



Static said:


> I think they should add plants (besides flowers) that you can plant on the ground, instead of just turnips. (They might not put this in the game but idc, this is just an idea) They can add cotton and you can plant it, and by the time it's ready, you can pick them and donate them to the Able Sisters, or sell them.


i wouldn't mind another plant, but not cotton


----------



## unique (Jun 25, 2012)

Static said:


> I think they should add plants (besides flowers) that you can plant on the ground, instead of just turnips. (They might not put this in the game but idc, this is just an idea) They can add cotton and you can plant it, and by the time it's ready, you can pick them and donate them to the Able Sisters, or sell them.



what do you mean by "plants"? I keep thinking of new types of flowers when you say that. Do you mean like those pot plants that you use to furnish the house? that would be an awesome idea to be able to plant those pot plants outside of the home (though very unlikely). As for cotton... umm no.. there's already alot of ways to make money and donating just seems pointless.


----------



## Superpenguin (Jun 25, 2012)

I hope that you can catch bugs on tree stumps. It will make It more tempting for me to leave stumps then just te ability to sit on them


----------



## Gandalf (Jun 25, 2012)

Superpenguin said:


> I hope that you can catch bugs on tree stumps. It will make It more tempting for me to leave stumps then just te ability to sit on them



The longhorn beetle in city folk use to only appear on stumps, and I'm sure there were a few others. They needed more though; having only a few bugs appear on stumps made them pretty useless in the end (they still looked nice). At least we can sit on them this time round, that's pretty cool


----------



## Superpenguin (Jun 25, 2012)

yeah, once I caught it, I never left a tree stump in my town, the ability to sit on them, and more insects to appear on them will making tree stumps more common in my town.


----------



## The_ACguy (Jun 25, 2012)

I think it would be cool if you could have ivy growing down on the cliffs just an idea though


----------



## JKDOS (Jun 25, 2012)

unique said:


> did anybody see the broomstick in nook's shop? imagine having to use it to sweep all the fallen leaves in autumn.. ==



That's scenery. Why would he have items over in the corner? Besides there was a broom and pan on the ACWW version in Nook'n'cranny I think...


----------



## Superpenguin (Jun 25, 2012)

traceguy said:


> That's scenery. Why would he have items over in the corner? Besides there was a broom and pan on the ACWW version in Nook'n'cranny I think...



Yup there was, along with a wall clock(I tried to buy the wall clock my first day of WW, lol aw good times)


----------



## unique (Jun 25, 2012)

traceguy said:


> That's scenery. Why would he have items over in the corner? Besides there was a broom and pan on the ACWW version in Nook'n'cranny I think...



and why wouldn't he have items over in the corner? i'm not saying it's going to be a new tool or anything but don't act all smart saying it's scenery because you can't be so sure (unless you're the dev). Btw get your facts straight I played ww and there was no broom and pan in the nook store. Actually there wasn't one in any of the upgrades. so umm yeah unless somebody proves me wrong then i will kindly apologize.


----------



## Superpenguin (Jun 25, 2012)

unique said:


> and why wouldn't he have items over in the corner? i'm not saying it's going to be a new tool or anything but don't act all smart saying it's scenery because you can't be so sure (unless you're the dev). Btw get your facts straight I played ww and there was no broom and pan in the nook store. Actually there wasn't one in any of the upgrades. so umm yeah unless somebody proves me wrong then i will kindly apologize.



I am pretty sure there was one, but it won't make a difference either way, it looks like a decoration since it's not by the other items in stock, but you never really know until the game gets released.


----------



## Jake (Jun 25, 2012)

Superpenguin said:


> yeah, once I caught it, I never left a tree stump in my town, the ability to sit on them, and more insects to appear on them will making tree stumps more common in my town.


I always kept them, they made the town look nicer



The_ACguy said:


> I think it would be cool if you could have ivy growing down on the cliffs just an idea though


Hmm. Maybe not cliffs, but do like


----------



## Prof Gallows (Jun 26, 2012)

More flowers would be very nice. Fire lilies, especially. I've got a ton of them growing in my front yard, I'd really like if I could have them growing in AC as well. As for fruit.. I dunno. That screenshot people think are grapes could just be flowers, and is most likely the case.

maybe apricots? So it could keep up with the fruit tree tradition.


----------



## unique (Jun 26, 2012)

Prof Gallows said:


> More flowers would be very nice. Fire lilies, especially. I've got a ton of them growing in my front yard, I'd really like if I could have them growing in AC as well. As for fruit.. I dunno. That screenshot people think are grapes could just be flowers, and is most likely the case.
> 
> maybe apricots? So it could keep up with the fruit tree tradition.



i would welcome any new additions of flowers or fruits. Idm apricots either but they look too much like oranges so yeah that would be confusing. I dream of having mango and lemon trees ~ sigh


----------



## Superpenguin (Jun 26, 2012)

I don't think they will add new fruits to this game, cause really how are they going to expand of this version if they add everything in it now?


----------



## unique (Jun 26, 2012)

Superpenguin said:


> I don't think they will add new fruits to this game, cause really how are they going to expand of this version if they add everything in it now?



err its not "everything" the thing about animal crossing is that there are a limitless supply of additions/features so you can't really say everything. and anyway imo its really about time that they added new fruits/flowers


----------



## Superpenguin (Jun 26, 2012)

unique said:


> err its not "everything" the thing about animal crossing is that there are a limitless supply of additions/features so you can't really say everything. and anyway imo its really about time that they added new fruits/flowers



to me flowers need to be added yes of course, but fruits? no. Fruits do not need to be added, unless it's something like a coconut tree type thing, but another native fruit is not needed.


----------



## unique (Jun 26, 2012)

Superpenguin said:


> to me flowers need to be added yes of course, but fruits? no. Fruits do not need to be added, unless it's something like a coconut tree type thing, but another native fruit is not needed.



yes i get what you mean, fruits aren't really needed because they all serve the same purpose. But it's getting too repetitive and besides there's no harm in a new native fruit, they're not changing the entire tree or anything so stop trying to imply its a bad idea cus its not.


----------



## Superpenguin (Jun 26, 2012)

unique said:


> yes i get what you mean, fruits aren't really needed because they all serve the same purpose. But it's getting too repetitive and besides there's no harm in a new native fruit, they're not changing the entire tree or anything so stop trying to imply its a bad idea cus its not.



I am not implying it's a bad idea, I am fine with new fruits, but it's not needed and will jsut hold back the release a bit longer.


----------



## Jake (Jun 26, 2012)

Superpenguin said:


> I am not implying it's a bad idea, I am fine with new fruits, but it's not needed and will jsut hold back the release a bit longer.



this.
but i doubt adding a new fruit would make it get released later


----------



## Superpenguin (Jun 26, 2012)

Bidoof said:


> this.
> but i doubt adding a new fruit would make it get released later



well it could hold it back at the most a week, because adding a fruit will take time to add(draw the fruit, put it into script of if its native its 100, non-native 500, plant it, it goes the same tree) so it will take time, not as much time as adding new bugs or anything, but stil ltakes a bit of time.


----------



## Berry (Jun 26, 2012)

LOL, yes, don't add any new fruits because we'll have to wait like additional 6 months...... WTF? Since they didn't add much in CF they have to catch up a little. Everything is welcomed imo. After all you don't have to use the new features/additions.


----------



## Superpenguin (Jun 26, 2012)

Berry said:


> LOL, yes, don't add any new fruits because we'll have to wait like additional 6 months...... WTF? Since they didn't add much in CF they have to catch up a little. Everything is welcomed imo. After all you don't have to use the new features/additions.



I am all for the many new features, I am glad they actually added so much, I just don't know how they can expand off of this, but I know they will think of something and make it work in newer versions, like maybe jumping? but let's not get ahead of ourselves.


----------



## unique (Jul 11, 2012)

Is that the dandelion? Wait, are dandelions considered weeds? Seems like not every flower in the game will be coming in 4s (or maybe it only applies to dandelions). I think those that come in 4s only applies for the real flowers (tulips, pansies, roses etc). Anyway, on the bottom left hand corner there looks like some huge circular instrument to hold flowers. I wonder if there will be different sizes, shapes, colours to this sort of thing.


----------



## Superpenguin (Jul 11, 2012)

Those r most likely town decor but different sizes are possivle


----------



## Jake (Jul 12, 2012)

unique said:


> Is that the dandelion? Wait, are dandelions considered weeds? Seems like not every flower in the game will be coming in 4s (or maybe it only applies to dandelions). I think those that come in 4s only applies for the real flowers (tulips, pansies, roses etc). Anyway, on the bottom left hand corner there looks like some huge circular instrument to hold flowers. I wonder if there will be different sizes, shapes, colours to this sort of thing.



it looks a bit like a floral clock to me


----------



## unique (Jul 12, 2012)

Bidoof said:


> it looks a bit like a floral clock to me



WOW I think it actually is! I never saw it that way.


----------



## Jake (Jul 12, 2012)

Idk, there's just a thing that looks a bit like a hand, so that's why


----------



## unique (Jul 12, 2012)

yes I know that's what I'm seeing right now when looking at it. Possibly the touch screen is where you would also place/arrange flowers in there.


----------



## Superpenguin (Jul 12, 2012)

Bidoof said:


> it looks a bit like a floral clock to me



I was thinking this too, but the hands look so evenly placed that it could be all the way around.


----------



## Volvagia (Jul 12, 2012)

The flowers could be daffodils? 

Yeah I like the floral clock, it's really pretty.


----------



## Jake (Jul 12, 2012)

Volvagia said:


> The flowers could be daffodils?
> 
> Yeah I like the floral clock, it's really pretty.



they definitely dont look like daffodils, like said, i think there dandelions


----------



## Superpenguin (Jul 12, 2012)

Bidoof said:


> they definitely dont look like daffodils, like said, i think there dandelions



That's what I think to, it would make sense since there are only 3 flowers on it, oh and that one tower, I think it really is a bell tower and not a clock, why do they need 2 towered clocks?


----------



## unique (Jul 12, 2012)

Volvagia said:


> The flowers could be daffodils?
> 
> Yeah I like the floral clock, it's really pretty.



they're too round to be daffodils imo. Though I would be happy if they were daffodils because that would mean new flowers.


----------



## broadwaythecat (Jul 27, 2012)

*new fruits*

we should have mango trees they are like coconut trees. the mangos wash up on the beach and you plant them on the beach.


----------



## Patricia (Aug 27, 2012)

Hi dear really informative topic which you discuss about i want to say that It would be amazing to get some variety among plants, but as purplepikman said, there is little proof that there will be new plants. I still really hope there are new plants.

Maybe a new plant could be a massive sunflower...


----------



## Prof Gallows (Aug 27, 2012)

There is actually a lot of proof that says we have 100% new plants.

We have bushes which grow flowers, and possibly a new breed of flower that nobody has been able to clearly identify yet.


----------



## Paint (Aug 31, 2012)

These new bushes look really nice


----------

